# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme rreth Dokumentit Ligjor apo Kushtetues i Krahines Autonome te Kosoves.

## RIKKI

Anetare te nderuar 
Ju kisha kerku qe nese mundeni me me ndihmu rreth gjetjes se materialit Dokumenti Ligjor apo Kushtetues i Krahines Autonome te Kosoves shum mir kishit bere sepse po me duhet per temen e diplomimit. Ju falemnderit shume.

----------


## chino

> Anetare te nderuar 
> Ju kisha kerku qe nese mundeni me me ndihmu rreth gjetjes se materialit Dokumenti Ligjor apo Kushtetues i Krahines Autonome te Kosoves shum mir kishit bere sepse po me duhet per temen e diplomimit. Ju falemnderit shume.


Ke fjalen per kushtetuten aktuale apo ndonje tjeter?

----------

